# Huntsville State Park - Lake Raven - Catfish or crappie?



## Kevin70 (May 24, 2010)

Has anyone fished for catfish or crappie in Lake Raven? If so, any tips? I am camping at Huntsville State Park. I will let my 4-year old twins catch some small sunfish. I know there are alot of those there. I would like to catch some fish to actually cook while camping. I have caught bass there before, but I know those are catch and release.

I have never caught catfish or crappie at Lake Raven. I know they stocked catfish there long ago, but I don't know if anyone ever catches any. I was considering fishing off the lighted piers after the kids go to sleep. 

Also, does anyone know a place to buy minnows near Huntsville State Park?


----------



## big-john (Jan 6, 2011)

I've been told the catfishing is good but I haven't tried myself...There are alot of big gators there ..keep an eye on the little uns.


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

5 years ago, when I lived in Huntsville, I ate a lot of catfish out of that lake. I don't think there was a single time I didn't catch a mess of em.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

There's a small bait shop, on the Southwest side of I-45 @ FM 1375. He doesn't open 'til 600 am, and watch out for the little bouncer squeakers, they bite! Minnows are a fair price, and believe he has two sizes.


----------



## tmt3 (Apr 12, 2007)

caught a lot of crappie over by the **** in the spring.


----------



## Kevin70 (May 24, 2010)

Thanks guys. It is good to know it is worth trying to catch catfish and crappie in Lake Raven. Hopefully I'll catch something.


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

let us know how ya did!!!!!!


----------

